# XAMPP und MySQL (LINUX)



## torkel (29. Juni 2005)

Ich hab mal eine Frage. ich habe den Xampp installiert. jetzt macht er die Installation in das verzeichnis /opt/lampp Da ich aber schon ein mySQL server laufen habe, kann der den von XAMPP nicht starten. Kann ich das irgendwo ändern, dass ich einen zweiten MySQL server starten kann, zB mit dem Namen MySQLtest. Und wo liegen die Mysql dateien von xampp?

greetz


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. Juni 2005)

Dass der 2. MySQL-Server nicht gestartet werden kann wird wohl daran liegen, dass der Port (TCP/3306) bereits von dem 1. MySQL-Server belegt ist.
Dazu auch meine Posts in Deinem anderen Thread.


----------



## torkel (29. Juni 2005)

den Port hab ich in der config bereits geändert.

*********************
Starting XAMPP for Linux 1.4.14...
XAMPP: Another web server daemon is already running.
XAMPP: Another MySQL daemon is already running.
********************


```
The following options will be passed to all MySQL clients
[client]
#password       = your_password
port            = 3806
socket          = /opt/lampp/var/mysql/mysql.sock

# Here follows entries for some specific programs

# The MySQL server
[ mysqld]
port            = 3806
socket          = /opt/lampp/var/mysql/mysql.sock
skip-locking
set-variable    = key_buffer=16M
set-variable    = max_allowed_packet=1M
set-variable    = table_cache=64
set-variable    = sort_buffer=512K
set-variable    = net_buffer_length=8K
set-variable    = myisam_sort_buffer_size=8M
# log-bin deactivated by default since XAMPP 1.4.11
#log-bin
server-id       = 1
```


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. Juni 2005)

Moeglicherweise wird im Start-Script geprueft ob schon Prozesse mit den Namen der enthaltenen Dienste laufen.


			
				torkel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> XAMPP: Another web server daemon is already running.


Das hab ich im Gegensatz zu 2 MySQL-Servern auf einem Rechner schon probiert.
Im Buero hab ich einen Linux-Rechner stehen der gleichzeitig Apache 1 und Apache 2 laufen hat. Alles kein Problem.


----------



## torkel (29. Juni 2005)

und, kannst du mir sagen, was ich da anpassen sollte? oder auch in welchem file?

 ich hab da was gefunden:

 mysqld --port=xxyy --socket= /tmp/mysqld2.sock

 aber wenn ich suche, dann hab ich nur ein socket, und auf dem läuft der bereits installierte sql-server

 muss ich ein neues socket erstellen?


----------



## Neurodeamon (30. Juni 2005)

torkel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> muss ich ein neues socket erstellen?


jepp, genau das musst Du machen!


----------



## torkel (30. Juni 2005)

und wie mache ich dass?


----------



## Neurodeamon (30. Juni 2005)

torkel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und wie mache ich dass?


Zum Beispiel die Datei kopieren, den Befehl *touch* verwenden.

Ich würde Dir empfehlen folgenden Beitrag zu lesen:
http://dev.mysql.com/doc/mysql/en/multiple-unix-servers.html


----------



## torkel (30. Juni 2005)

ich bin wahrscheinlich zu blöd, ich komm mit diesen tuts von mysql einfach icht weiter... wenn ich z.b: den ausfürhe mysqld_safe --datadir=/path/to/datadir &  , dann kommt mysqld is already running hab es dann auch noch mit port=xxxx versucht, ging auch net. 

ich kann gerne die configs posten, wenn mir dann jemand helfen kann.

greetz


----------



## torkel (2. Juli 2005)

ich bin wieder ein bisschen weiter gekommen.. hänger aber schon wieder... 

050702 02:05:34  mysqld started
/home/mysql/bin/mysqld: error while loading shared libraries: libcxaguard.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
050702 02:05:34  mysqld ended


----------

